# Mot de passe Zyxel oublié



## isis (29 Novembre 2002)

J'ai complètement oublié le mot de passe et utilisateur de mon routeur ZYXEL Prestige 642 ME-I.
Y a-t-il une possibilité de les retrouver ou de les contourner.
Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## cartman (29 Novembre 2002)

hello, avais tu modifie le mot de passe ??? si non c'est 1234, dans le cas contraire tu es dans la M... le user est root mais tu n en a besoin qu en ftp...

a+


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Novembre 2002)

si tu veux prendre via le web le user c'est admin et le passe 1234.... si tu la pas modifier...

Si tu la modifier que tu t'en rappel plus, il faut flasher le programme... et tu vas devoir ton reconfigurer !!!!


----------



## Krynn (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* si tu veux prendre via le web le user c'est admin et le passe 1234.... si tu la pas modifier...

Si tu la modifier que tu t'en rappel plus, il faut flasher le programme... et tu vas devoir ton reconfigurer !!!!  *<hr /></blockquote>


Bonjour, j'en profite pour poser 3 questions:
 - est il bien de changer le password sur le modem (j'ai le meme)?
 - Comment peux.on flash le programme?
 - Quand je me connecte sur mon adresse IP (celle d'internet), je tombe sur mon modem, c'est normal?


Merci bien


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Krynn:</font><hr />*(...)  - est il bien de changer le password sur le modem (j'ai le meme)?
 - Comment peux.on flash le programme?
 - Quand je me connecte sur mon adresse IP (celle d'internet), je tombe sur mon modem, c'est normal? (...)*<hr /></blockquote>

Je crois qu'ils conseillent de changer de mot de passe dans la documentation fournie avec le modem. Ce que j'ai d'ailleurs fait.

J'ai la même question à propos de l'adresse IP. Je suis derrière Airport et lorsque je tape mon adresse IP, je tombe aussi sur mon modem.


----------



## isis (30 Novembre 2002)

A mon tour de poser la question : comment peut-on flasher le programme.
J'ai effectivement changé le password et username


Merci  Bon weekend à tous


----------

